# Aftercare



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I just got Zorro back from the Vet's after his neutering. He is still pretty zoned out and sleeping. The vet told me to keep the cone on till he goes back in 10 days to get his stitches out. Is that really necessary? Any other way that you would recommend ? 

Also was told to give him mild sedative for the next week just so that he's not too hyper 

I am not too keen on medicating him so much. 

What would you all recommend? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww bless wee soul I used to put the cone on when I went out but was lucky enough to be around Harley most of the time after he was done .I used to just keep an eye on him to make sure he wasn't touching the stitches ,I hate the cone you can buy a blow up one its like a small rubber ring that goes round their neck it's supposed to be more comfortable as for the sedating I never got any of them just painkillers I tried to keep Harley quiet and calm but he still had his mad moments and it didn't do him any harm .hope Zorro recovers soon xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think the cone depends on the dog and how much they are trying to bother the wound and how closely you can supervise them and prevent any interfering with the wound. I have been lucky with mine never to need one after surgery. I have also never used sedatives even after major surgery (which I would not consider male neutering as)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I used a onesie. And actually stopped pain killers as it seemed to let them forget they just had surgery. The recover for Beemer was quick. My vet didn't even mention restricting his activities just hers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I have been mulling over the onesie as well. Am going to go and get one and see how that goes. The poor baby hates his cone and looks at me with such miserable look in his eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

A onsie is definately the way to go. Both mine had theres post op and did very well. Just unsnap and roll up for toilet trips.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we didnt have much medication given to us, a bit of pain meds for the next two days only. with our girls we just sat on the ground with them to keep them calm, stayed on the floor most of the time.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Onesie definitely the way to go x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max was 15 months or so old when he had his neuter op, we didn't use the cone at all, not even at night. The first night he was too dozy to bother and the next day I just kept telling him No. He took the painkillers prescribed and went back for his check up on day 5, by which time he was jumping on the chair to look out of the window ledge.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I am doing the cone at night and the onesie inside the house. It's working out well. Thanks everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nanci said:


> A onsie is definately the way to go. Both mine had theres post op and did very well. Just unsnap and roll up for toilet trips.


Love this pic! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> A onsie is definately the way to go. Both mine had theres post op and did very well. Just unsnap and roll up for toilet trips.


:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in the onsie camp too, Poppy hated her cone and just bashed into everything which made her feel even more disoriented. We were lucky enough to be sent Tilly's hand altered suit which worked like a dream, thanks again Lottie - can't imagine why you ignored my offer to return it to you for little Henry


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Onesie during the day. I tried the leaving the onesie on last night and the little rascal managed to wriggle his way out of it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He looks so cute in his onesie!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh flip! Zorro is soooo cute! Her has such a great hairdo! I love his floppy hair on top


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Oh flip! Zorro is soooo cute! Her has such a great hairdo! I love his floppy hair on top



His hair on top is the only thing the groomer didn't butcher. My poor baby. . 
And he has such a disgusted look in the 2nd picture..... I feel like he's saying... Really, Mom? A onesie with pink accents? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha Ha! Poor Zorro, that is one seriously unimpressed poo face


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

And please excuse the mess in the background. That's me trying to pack and be ready for my move in a week's time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is that a yeti in the bottom left corner or are you not telling us something?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Is that a yeti in the bottom left corner or are you not telling us something?



Lol. That's a Chewbacca toy that looks almost like Zorro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Alinos said:


> Onesie during the day. I tried the leaving the onesie on last night and the little rascal managed to wriggle his way out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lexi and Beemer did the same thing. I realized it was the ones with the stretch top that was the problem. Luckily I had ones that had the snap closures at the neck too. They couldn't get out of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

